# Underground medical centre, Sheffield - July 2013



## PaulPowers (Jul 5, 2013)

First I'm sorry for the picture quality, I couldn't make the climb while holding a tripod 

I was passing and decided to pop in 

It's a really nice little explore that is relatively untouched 



> *Firth Brown Steels was initially formed in 1902, when Sheffield steelmakers John Brown and Company exchanged shares and came to a working agreement with neighbouring company Thomas Firth & Sons. In 1908 the two companies came together and established the Brown Firth Research Laboratories and it was here, in 1912, under the leadership of Harry Brearley they developed high chrome stainless steel. The companies continued under their own management until they formally merged in 1930 becoming Firth Brown Steels. The company is now part of Sheffield Forgemasters.*








.
























And a quick video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdDoBahbIpk​


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 6, 2013)

Very interesting,great pics & video.


----------



## krela (Jul 7, 2013)

I do love this place.  Thanks.


----------



## King Al (Jul 8, 2013)

Fascinating as always Paul


----------

